

Ask PG: What are the rules used on HN for calculating points, karma etc? - anujkk

HN, though not perfect, provides a good example of a well managed community. It would be nice to learn from you about how HN handles it.<p>1) What rules/logic you use to calculate points for posts and karmas for users, and what is the rational behind these rules?<p>2) How do you tackle spam? Who can mark a spam post as [dead]?<p>3) What different power a user gets after having x number of karma or y days old profile?
======
mooism2
Have you read the FAQ? <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html> Your first two
questions are partially answered there.

~~~
anujkk
Thanks. Yeah, I've read that earlier but forgot about it. Anyway, it answers
some of my questions but not all. :)

------
ColinWright
Question 1 is answered on the FAQ here: <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

Question 2 won't be answered in its entirety, because some of the measures
aren't made public. Mostly spam is tackled by people flagging submissions and
comments when they are spam, off-topic, or inappropriate.

Question 3 includes:

* Flagging submissions and comments

* Changing your top color

* Creating a poll

* Down-voting.

The last of these currently has a threshold of 500, but can (and will) change.
I don't know the current thresholds on the others.

